# Come HERF with "Mean Darrell" Feb 23rd, San Jose CA.



## Darrell

Come on down and HERF with "Mean" Darrell and the rest of the BOTL's from the bay on 23 Feb 2008 in San Jose, CA. We will begin at 1630 and end whenever. Sorry that it's so late, but I have to open the shop and work till 1600.

We will do the normal thing, I will provide some drinks and snacks, please bring something food/drink wise to share. We will do the normal hold em tourney as well if any are interested, buy in will be $10. If anyone has a patio heater and wants to bring it, please do - it gets cold in my garage. :r

If you're interested in coming, please add yourself to this list and I'll PM you when we are closer to game time with my address.

Look forward to HERFing with you,

"Mean" Darrell

*LIST*
1. Darrell


----------



## butterbeezy

As always, barring any setbacks AKA wifey or gigs, i'm there :tu

*LIST*
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy


----------



## Darrell

:tu

Look forward to hanging with you again, Brian.


----------



## doctorcue

Mean Darrell? MD? I'm the doctor! j/k

Dude, this is far enough out where I can put in on the calendar. See you there man.


----------



## Darrell

List people, keep the list updated. :tg :r

*LIST*
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny


----------



## gamayrouge

I'm gonna have to show up early to watch you shake your money maker. I have work @ 1630 @ SFO. I'll try to be there around noon with a fist full of dollar bills. :tu


----------



## Darrell

gamayrouge said:


> I'm gonna have to show up early to watch you shake your money maker. I have work @ 1630 @ SFO. I'll try to be there around noon with a fist full of dollar bills. :tu


What? :r


----------



## jjefrey

gamayrouge said:


> I'm gonna have to show up early to watch you shake your money maker. I have work @ 1630 @ SFO. I'll try to be there around noon with a fist full of dollar bills. :tu


If Darrell's gonna be shaking it, I might have to pass on this.:r

.


----------



## Darrell

I will be shaking nothing, you ****ers. :r


----------



## bobarian

Woohoo, Skin show at West Coast! Sounds like plan. I can be there between noon and one for some afternoon smokes, then we can go invade Darrell's house.

*LIST*
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny
4. gamayrouge in for the skin show
5. jjefery out for the skin show
6. bobarian-Showing up at 12:30 @West Coast to see who gets arrested!

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Darrell

This should be a blast, I hope my other brother Darrell shows. :r


----------



## dwhitacre

Count me in!!!

LIST
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny
4. gamayrouge in for the skin show
5. jjefery out for the skin show
6. bobarian-Showing up at 12:30 @West Coast to see who gets arrested!
7. Other Brother Darrell

P.S. Have you seen a picture of Mean Darrell?

Skin is in!!!:chk

I don't think I'll pay for any. Actually, he should pay us!!!:r


----------



## Ratters

LIST
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny
4. gamayrouge in for the skin show
5. jjefery out for the skin show
6. bobarian-Showing up at 12:30 @West Coast to see who gets arrested!
7. Other Brother Darrell
8. Ratters, probably showing up around the same time as Bob.


----------



## Darrell

This is going to kick ass! :tu:tu


----------



## hoax

Well snap.

I'll be at the Los Altos gun range from 12ish to 4pm (closing) if anyone wants to join me.

I have dinner commitments but if it's still going on afterwards I'll try to swing by.


----------



## doctorcue

I heard Darrell was practicing his dance moves and it looked like this:


----------



## Darrell

doctorcue said:


> I heard Darrell was practicing his dance moves and it looked like this:


:fu


----------



## gamayrouge

doctorcue said:


> I heard Darrell was practicing his dance moves and it looked like this:


Dizamn!! I didn't get any ones yet, but I got a roll of quarters from the bank today! Come get it son!:r


----------



## Darrell

gamayrouge said:


> Dizamn!! I didn't get any ones yet, but I got a roll of quarters from the bank today! Come get it son!:r


:bn


----------



## bobarian

:r:r:r :chk:chk


----------



## macms

LIST
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny
4. gamayrouge in for the skin show
5. jjefery out for the skin show
6. bobarian-Showing up at 12:30 @West Coast to see who gets arrested!
7. Other Brother Darrell
8. Ratters, probably showing up around the same time as Bob. 
9. macms, just in spirit, but if Darrell promises to dance I'm on the next plane. :r


----------



## gumbydamit

If newbs are allowed I might stop by West Coast a bit early and meet everyone.


----------



## bobarian

gumbydamit said:


> If newbs are allowed I might stop by West Coast a bit early and meet everyone.


Where are you located bro? I did not see a post in the New Gorilla forum. You should make a little post there introducing yourself.

We love newbies! We have initiated 4 newbies in the last month, so it would be great to meet you. :ss


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> If newbs are allowed I might stop by West Coast a bit early and meet everyone.


Come on down. :tu:tu


----------



## DBall

bobarian said:


> We have initiated 4 newbies in the last month...


I'd be afraid of a statement like that. :2

:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## dwhitacre

DBall said:


> I'd be afraid of a statement like that. :2
> 
> :r:r:r:r:r:r


I'm still feeling the PAIN!!!:r


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> I'm still feeling the PAIN!!!:r


Then you better go see your doctor because you will be needing additional meds!:dr


----------



## mikey burr

its time...BUSINESS TIME!!!

LIST
1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny
4. gamayrouge in for the skin show
5. jjefery out for the skin show
6. bobarian-Showing up at 12:30 @West Coast to see who gets arrested!
7. Other Brother Darrell
8. Ratters, probably showing up around the same time as Bob. 
9. macms, just in spirit, but if Darrell promises to dance I'm on the next plane. :r 
10. mikey burr


----------



## Kondour

I'll be there. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Darrell

We might need extra chairs, so if you can bring some, please do. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Kondour said:


> I'll be there. Looking forward to it!


Looking forward to seeing you again Derek:tu


----------



## DBall

doctorcue said:


> I heard Darrell was practicing his dance moves and it looked like this:


That's not bad DarreLL, but I don't really think the pink and purple combo is workin' too well for ya. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

DBall said:


> That's not bad DarreLL, but I don't really think the pink and purple combo is workin' too well for ya. :tu


Definitely not. But he also missing this dancing kit :r

.


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> We might need extra chairs, so if you can bring some, please do. :tu


I can bring a few.


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> We might need extra chairs, so if you can bring some, please do. :tu


Can you say that a little louder, I don't think the entire western hemisphere heard you.:bn


----------



## Darrell

gamayrouge said:


> Can you say that a little louder, I don't think the entire western hemisphere heard you.:bn


:fu :fu :fu nobody asked you, NOOB! :r


----------



## Darrell

Bump. :tu


----------



## weak_link

hhmm.....I think I need to convince my wife it would be a fantastic day to go hang out with her mother.

Besides, I picked up a pair of Nun-Chucks today to defend myself against Mean Darrell.

Check 'em out:


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> hhmm.....I think I need to convince my wife it would be a fantastic day to go hang out with her mother.
> 
> Besides, I picked up a pair of Nun-Chucks today to defend myself against Mean Darrell.
> 
> Check 'em out:


Nice Chuck-Nuns, Dude!!!:r


----------



## GoodFella

good luck with the herf guys. ther will be a east coast herf is south carolina on the same day. how about that.:tu


----------



## butterbeezy

We should have some sort of simulcast! It'll be an East to West HERF!!! :ss


----------



## GoodFella

ya we can do that.


----------



## Darrell

GoodFella said:


> are you declareing war on the east coast?:gn


What are you talking about?


----------



## weak_link

GoodFella said:


> ya we can do that.


I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to totally geek out.

There are a couple ways to do it- the easiest would probably be yahoo im w/ a webcam. I've got the the cam for the West Coast Feed, if I can't make it I'll be happy to loan it out but I'd have to have it back pretty quick since it's kinda the baby cam for mom to watch the 'lil squirt from her office.

If we had a lot of webcams we could do something like stickam where everyone has their own cam and it's essentially a chat room with voice and text, and everyone cam gets its own little window displaying their cam-feed. Kinda cool if you haven't checked it out. I'd be happy to be the technical liason if you guys really want to make the East/West feed work.
:ss


----------



## Darrell

My MacBook has a built in camera, also I have a few external USB cameras, though I have a feeling if I try and plug another camera in their will be a hardware conflict.


----------



## butterbeezy

I was thinking simple... That whole super conference thing might be too much work on both sides. If we do get some sort of simulcast up, big or small, we need to represent!


----------



## bobarian

I just wanna have some smokes with good friends!:ss


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> I just wanna have some smokes with good friends!:ss


Yeah, me too. **** all that technology BS. :r


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Yeah, me too. **** all that technology BS. :r


Well if your using a MAC we know your not into technology. :sl


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> Well if your using a MAC we know your not into technology. :sl


Says the guy who wants to HERF in my Mac infested house. :hn


----------



## Joan

gamayrouge said:


> I'm gonna have to show up early to watch you shake your money maker. I have work @ 1630 @ SFO. I'll try to be there around noon with a fist full of dollar bills. :tu


Whoa... another mention on CS of the dread shaking moneymaker! Great minds! I didn't see this one before posting about the cabana boys...

Anyway, I'd visit the shaking shack herf at Darrell's in SJ if I were in town. :tu

Hey! Would someone slide a dead president or two into Darrell's thong for me? Thanks! I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## GoodFella

i think is some one just takes a few pics and them post them the next day we will be in good shape.


----------



## weak_link

You guys are funny- it's really easy.

I bring my laptop and get on Mean D's network.

Log into Yahoo.

Broadcast webcam. 

Someone on other end that has yahoo logs on, adds me as a friend. Then click on the blue link that will say 'view webcam.'
That's pretty much it.

If you guys had one on the East side it we would have a window of them and vice versa.

BUT...I'm just into the smokes. Was just throwing out the geek stuff since someone mentioned it.


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> You guys are funny- it's really easy.
> 
> I bring my laptop and get on Mean D's network.
> 
> Log into Yahoo.
> 
> Broadcast webcam.
> 
> Someone on other end that has yahoo logs on, adds me as a friend. Then click on the blue link that will say 'view webcam.'
> That's pretty much it.
> 
> If you guys had one on the East side it we would have a window of them and vice versa.
> 
> BUT...I'm just into the smokes. Was just throwing out the geek stuff since someone mentioned it.


Dang Eric! You techies know all the tricks!:tu


----------



## bobarian

OK you South Bay Guys. 
Tzaddi, DWhitacre, Ratters, weak-link and I put this little package together for the troops. :tu

You got until the 23rd, lets see what you can do. :r

Over 100 sticks, 6lbs of jerky, 10lbs of candy, more gum, koolaid and other stuff that I cant remember!:ss
I had to tell jjefrey, gamayrouge and kondour to hold off til next shipment because we had too much.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> OK you South Bay Guys.
> Tzaddi, DWhitacre, Ratters, weak-link and I put this little package together for the troops. :tu
> 
> You got until the 23rd, lets see what you can do. :r
> 
> Over 100 sticks, 6lbs of jerky, 10lbs of candy, more gum, koolaid and other stuff that I cant remember!:ss
> I had to tell jjefrey, gamayrouge and kondour to hold off til next shipment because we had too much.


Thanks for the visual, Bob!!!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> OK you South Bay Guys.
> Tzaddi, DWhitacre, Ratters, weak-link and I put this little package together for the troops. :tu
> 
> You got until the 23rd, lets see what you can do. :r
> 
> Over 100 sticks, 6lbs of jerky, 10lbs of candy, more gum, koolaid and other stuff that I cant remember!:ss
> I had to tell jjefrey, gamayrouge and kondour to hold off til next shipment because we had too much.


Looking good Bob :tu


----------



## Darrell

Nice work, Bob. :tu


----------



## GoodFella

i think bob has stock in usps the way he sends out boxes of stuff all the time. good work bob.:tu


----------



## Darrell

Is it HERF time yet? :tu


----------



## Darrell

1. Darrell
2. butterbeezy
3. Danny
4. gamayrouge in for the skin show
5. jjefery out for the skin show
6. bobarian-Showing up at 12:30 @West Coast to see who gets arrested!
7. Other Brother Darrell
8. Ratters, probably showing up around the same time as Bob. 
9. macms, just in spirit, but if Darrell promises to dance I'm on the next plane. :r 
10. mikey burr

Is this the correct head count?


----------



## Darrell

I guess the actual real headcount for the HERF at 1630 is:

Darrell
Darrell
Jeff
Steve
Bob
Mike
Brian
Danny

Is that right?


----------



## bobarian

There is a rumor the enigmatic Pinoyman(Rollito) will be making a guest appearance. :dr:chk


----------



## mikey burr




----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> There is a rumor the enigmatic Pinoyman(Rollito) will be making a guest appearance. :dr:chk


Who?


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> Who?


He must be smoking Illusiones!:ss


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Who?


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134838


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134838


Gotcha, I'll need an RSVP if it's his intent to come to Casa Mean Darrell. :tu


----------



## Ratters

Justyn (hoax) is gonna bust some caps earlier in the day and said he might swing by after dinner.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Justyn (hoax) is gonna bust some caps earlier in the day and said he might swing by after dinner.


Yeah, he mentioned that to me last night. :tu


----------



## Darrell

So, I am trying to figure out what to provide as my part of the food. What do you guys think? I might make pub steak bites. :dr


----------



## Ratters

Hmmm, don't know what they are but sure sounds good to me. :thumbup

Besides chairs, what else do you need me to bring?


----------



## dwhitacre

Yeah, what kind of grub do you need me to bring? I can bring beers, food (and yes, Tam, homemade cookies).


----------



## Darrell

We need folding chairs and bring what food you want, finger foods are good. Bring what you want to eat, just please bring something. :tu

and Steve, steak bites are pieces of steak usually marinated and cooked in a nice brown beer with onions and mushrooms. :dr


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> We need folding chairs and bring what food you want, finger foods are good. Bring what you want to eat, just please bring something. :tu
> 
> and Steve, steak bites are pieces of steak usually marinated and cooked in a nice brown beer with onions and mushrooms. :dr


Damn, those sound tasty! I'll bring something worth eating, as you know I dont miss too many meals!:r:r:r


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> We need folding chairs and bring what food you want, finger foods are good. Bring what you want to eat, just please bring something. :tu
> 
> and Steve, steak bites are pieces of steak usually marinated and cooked in a nice brown beer with onions and mushrooms. :dr


Sounds good. Make sure you also have food for the other people to eat.


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> We need folding chairs and bring what food you want, finger foods are good. Bring what you want to eat, just please bring something. :tu
> 
> and Steve, steak bites are pieces of steak usually marinated and cooked in a nice brown beer with onions and mushrooms. :dr


That's it- I don't care what I'm supposed to that day. This thing just moved way up on my priority list. :r:ss

I think I'm good but still can't confirm yet. Should be by Tuesday.


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> That's it- I don't care what I'm supposed to that day. This thing just moved way up on my priority list. :r:ss
> 
> I think I'm good but still can't confirm yet. Should be by Tuesday.


If you don't make it, It just means more steak bits for the rest of us.:r


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Man, this sounds like an awesome time in-the-making. Wish I could be there for it, but it is a little bit of a drive from North Carolina. :ss
We just had a great herf here in Raleigh on Saturday... makes me want another one. :tu
I KNOW Darrell will be a good host!


----------



## weak_link

It's official, I'll be there. 









Noticed that Ratters is bringing chairs. Do we need more or are we OK?

Anything else I can bring?


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> It's official, I'll be there.
> 
> Noticed that Ratters is bringing chairs. Do we need more or are we OK?
> 
> Anything else I can bring?


It depends. I have about 4 chairs I think. Smokey Bob broke one last time. So we likely need at least 6 more. It really depends. Bring something food wise to share, please. I look forward to meeting you. :tu


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> It depends. I have about 4 chairs I think. Smokey Bob broke one last time. So we likely need at least 6 more. It really depends. Bring something food wise to share, please. I look forward to meeting you. :tu


Sounds like a plan. 
I've got chairs so I'll throw a few in the trunk with me.

Food to share is no problemo. :ss


----------



## Ratters

Nah, I can bring six of seven of my foldems. It's not like I don't have enough.


----------



## mikey burr




----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Nah, I can bring six of seven of my foldems. It's not like I don't have enough.


Thanks, Steve. I appreciate it. :tu


----------



## butterbeezy

Do you want me to bring food this time or beer again?


----------



## Darrell

butterbeezy said:


> Do you want me to bring food this time or beer again?


Bring some gator. :tu

Bring whichever you want, Brian. :tu


----------



## butterbeezy

If i can find a party tray of gator it's on!!! :dr

Lets see what i can come up with in a week and a half


----------



## bobarian

butterbeezy said:


> If i can find a party tray of gator it's on!!! :dr
> 
> Lets see what i can come up with in a week and a half


Check the back corner of 99Ranch, thats where the hide the good stuff!


----------



## Darrell

mikey burr said:


>


Dude, that's ****ing funny Mikey. :r


----------



## butterbeezy

a week and day to go!


----------



## gumbydamit

I'll be there. What should I bring? Big pot of chili?


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> I'll be there. What should I bring? Big pot of chili?


Bring whatever you would like to share, bro.

Let's get a headcount, since we are a week out.

Darrell
Mikey
Brian
Darrell
Steve
Bob
Jeff
Eric

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Darrell

*Head count fools, head count!! :tu:tu*


----------



## weak_link

My biggest problem at this point is trying to figure out what to bring fer food.
:w


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> My biggest problem at this point is trying to figure out what to bring fer food.
> :w


Prime Rib would be fine. I like mine on the rare side of med rare! :tu


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> Prime Rib would be fine. I like mine on the rare side of med rare! :tu


Or *Steak & Lobster, *you don't want to cheap on us do you.:r


----------



## Darrell

Steak and those huge prawns is good with me. Make sure the steak is marinaded also. Thanks!!! :tu


----------



## gumbydamit

Steak sounds good. You have a grill we could fire up? 

I'm chiming in for the head count.


----------



## doctorcue

I'm still hoping I can go. As I get closer to my job's maintenance window; I'll let you know. Cross yer fingers.


----------



## Deucer

Hey guys, another newbie here. Can I come join in the fun? If I can, add me to the list!

Thanks, 

-Andrew


----------



## Darrell

Yeah, I have a grill if you guys really want to grill meat. No offense though, I'm not buying all kinds of steaks. You can BYOM and something to share if that's the route you choose. :tu


----------



## hoax

Put me down on list. I won't be by until after dinner.


----------



## Darrell

hoax said:


> Put me down on list. I won't be by until after dinner.


Give me a call before you head over, that way if we are done you don't waste the trip. :tu


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Yeah, I have a grill if you guys really want to grill meat. No offense though, I'm not buying all kinds of steaks. You can BYOM and something to share if that's the route you choose. :tu


Sounds good. Just as long as we have a place to cook, I don't think there will be a lack of meat to throw on it.


----------



## bobarian

Deucer said:


> Hey guys, another newbie here. Can I come join in the fun? If I can, add me to the list!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Andrew


Would be great to meet you Andrew! Cmon down! A few of us will also be at West Coast Cigars, bothering Darrell while he works. I plan on getting there around noon.:tu


----------



## Darrell

If you guys want to grill meat, we could always chip in and get one of those mega packs of steaks.


----------



## weak_link

If you have the grill fired up that would solve my problem of deciding what to do for food. I'd be happy to bring some meat to throw on the bbq. I'll just slice them up and add to the pile. I think if everyone brings more than they intend to eat we'll all be in good shape. 
:cb


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> If you guys want to grill meat, we could always chip in and get one of those mega packs of steaks.


Just saw this...that would also work.


----------



## Deucer

bobarian said:


> Would be great to meet you Andrew! Cmon down! A few of us will also be at West Coast Cigars, bothering Darrell while he works. I plan on getting there around noon.:tu


I was at west coast for about an hour yesterday, and I met Mike. It was a cool place to hang out, and he was nice enough to put up with a bunch of my noob questions. They have quite a setup, I was overwhelmed by the sheer amount of stock they have in that place.

Anyway, I'm definitely making plans to head down to SJ next Saturday. Should be fun to meet you guys.


----------



## Darrell

Deucer said:


> I was at west coast for about an hour yesterday, and I met Mike. It was a cool place to hang out, and he was nice enough to put up with a bunch of my noob questions. They have quite a setup, I was overwhelmed by the sheer amount of stock they have in that place.
> 
> Anyway, I'm definitely making plans to head down to SJ next Saturday. Should be fun to meet you guys.


:tu

Glad you liked the shop.


----------



## Darrell

Alright BABOTL's are we grilling steaks or what? and I need a definitive headcount. Sound off.

I just spent an hour cleaning the grill.


----------



## mikey burr

weather forecast doesn't look too good for sat...


----------



## Darrell

mikey burr said:


> weather forecast doesn't look too good for sat...


Well, we will be in the garage anyway. :tu


----------



## gumbydamit

I'm in. I'll bring some meat and other goodies with me.


----------



## weak_link

gumbydamit said:


> I'm in. I'll bring some meat and other goodies with me.


I'm in.

So are we pitching in for the mega-pack or each just bringing some meat to throw on the grill?


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> I'm in.
> 
> So are we pitching in for the mega-pack or each just bringing some meat to throw on the grill?


Why don't we just do BYOM and something to share. That's easiest. No?


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Why don't we just do BYOM and something to share. That's easiest. No?


That's best. One never knows whats around the corner to F***up your day.


----------



## weak_link

:tu Sounds good.


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> Why don't we just do BYOM and something to share. That's easiest. No?


Works for me.

Just 5 more days :chk


----------



## Darrell

Woo hoo. 5 days and counting! :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell

Oh yeah, don't forget your $10 for the poker tourney. I need the money. :r


----------



## DBall

Dude... I friggin _wish_ I could be there... that would rock! Have fun (you bastages...).


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Oh yeah, don't forget your $10 for the poker tourney. I need the money. :r


Poker tourney? I'll have to pass on poker, I suck at cards. I'm sure thats good news though.


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> Poker tourney? I'll have to pass on poker, I suck at cards. I'm sure thats good news though.


Yeah, check the original post. We always play Poker. If you don't want to play poker you can bake cookies with my girlfriend. She likes time with other women. :r


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Yeah, check the original post. We always play Poker. If you don't want to play poker you can bake cookies with my girlfriend. She likes time with other women. :r


Ouch. Now my Pu**y hurts. How about muffins? I make a mean whole wheat, soy, flax meal muffin.:hn


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> Ouch. Now my Pu**y hurts. How about muffins? I make a mean whole wheat, soy, flax meal muffin.:hn


:r

Well played. :tu


----------



## weak_link

gumbydamit said:


> Poker tourney? I'll have to pass on poker, I suck at cards. I'm sure thats good news though.


That makes two of us. I might as well douse my $10-spot with white gas and watch it burn.


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> That makes two of us. I might as well douse my $10-spot with white gas and watch it burn.


Ahhh, this HERF is going to be great. You and Gumby can HERF with Danielle in the kitchen while the men are in the garage gambling and smoking cigars. She will be so happy, I will make sure she has extra aprons for you. :tu:tu


----------



## DBall

Darrell said:


> She will be so happy, I will make sure she has extra aprons for you.


I read this too quick and thought it said:



Darrell said:


> She will be so happy, I will make sure she has extra tampons for you.


:r:r:r either way, it's funny.


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Ahhh, this HERF is going to be great. You and Gumby can HERF with Danielle in the kitchen while the men are in the garage gambling and smoking cigars. She will be so happy, I will make sure she has extra aprons for you. :tu:tu


So you want to leave 2 guys you dont know alone with your girlfriend? She would never be the same. :bn


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> So you want to leave 2 guys.


Their won't be any guys alone with her, it will just be you two. I'm sure after you're done making cookies, you guys can do eachothers hair and stuff. :tu


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> Their won't be any guys alone with her, it will just be you two. I'm sure after you're done making cookies, you guys can do eachothers hair and stuff. :tu


Ok that last one was over the top on my end. I really am much more cordial than that, I promise. :bl


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> Ok that last one was over the top on my end. I really am much more cordial than that, I promise. :bl


:mn


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> Their won't be any guys alone with her, it will just be you two. I'm sure after you're done making cookies, you guys can do eachothers hair and stuff. :tu


* Real* men can make cookies too, my mommy said so.


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> * Real* men can make cookies too, my mommy said so.


:r:tu


----------



## butterbeezy

I hope aprons look like this :r


----------



## gumbydamit

butterbeezy said:


> I hope aprons look like this :r


Those aprons are best when worn alone.
:al


----------



## Darrell

Is it HERF time, yet?


----------



## Darrell

*HERF Information PM's have been sent to all confirmed attendees. If you plan to attend, but did not recieve a PM - please contact me.* :tu


----------



## Darrell

Did one of you fools call from the number XXX-XXX-2958?


----------



## hoax

I didn't get a PM, but it's cool, I know where you live. 

Looks like my shooting event is postponed due to rain so I'll be showing up. Now that the hell should I bring to eat? Last time I brought corn pudding. I guess I could do that again. Maybe I'll do Persian kabobs if I have time.


----------



## Darrell

hoax said:


> Now that the hell should I bring to eat?


Your own meat and something to share (food or drink).


----------



## Ratters

Hopefully Kondor (Derek) will be riding down with me. Haven't heard from him lately though. I think he's getting swamped with school. Either way I'll be at the shop around 1pm and I'm bringing steak and some snacks.


----------



## bobarian

I will be down about 12:30-1. Bring Kal Bi for the grill!


----------



## bobarian

Day before bump! Looks like its going to be a bit damp!
No matter we have HERFING *to do!!!*


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Hopefully Kondor (Derek) will be riding down with me. Haven't heard from him lately though. I think he's getting swamped with school. Either way I'll be at the shop around 1pm and I'm bringing steak and some snacks.


And chairs?


----------



## DBall

Man... I wish I was in California to meet up with you guys... 

Have fun, bastages!


----------



## gumbydamit

Darrell said:


> And chairs?


I'll bring a chair for myself so everythings's OK, the herf can go on as planned


----------



## dwhitacre

Leaving Chico!!!!

I can't bring chairs... sorry!!!


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> Leaving Chico!!!!
> 
> I can't bring chairs... sorry!!!


The HERF is tomorrow. :r


----------



## EvanS

Darrell said:


> ... you can bake cookies with my girlfriend...


Holy shit - why didn't you say so before?
Maybe I WILL drive up


----------



## Darrell

EvanS said:


> Holy shit - why didn't you say so before?
> Maybe I WILL drive up


:fu :fu :fu

I'm sorry you're such a turd and can't make it Evan. Maybe you can attend Mean Darrell's SUPER SUMMER HERF planned for this summer.


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> And chairs?


Yes, I'm bringing the damned chairs. And Derek pmed and will be cruisin down with me. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Yes, I'm bringing the damned chairs. And Derek pmed and will be cruisin down with me. :tu


:r

Grouch.


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Yes, I'm bringing the damned chairs. And Derek pmed and will be cruisin down with me. :tu


Sweet! The Kondour Flies!!!

If Tam see this, maybe he will let us borrow his Herf Stinky!!!

Weather report says a bit breezy tomorrow!


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> Sweet! The Kondour Flies!!!
> 
> If Tam see this, maybe he will let us borrow his Herf Stinky!!!
> 
> Weather report says a bit breezy tomorrow!


If he's up for it, I could pick it up before heading down.

However I think he is planning on going to West Coast early since he has to work and won't be able to make the herf.


----------



## jjefrey

*SO WHAT'S EVERYONE BRINGING FOR FOOD?*

*I'M GETTING HUNGRY ALREADY :dr *


----------



## doctorcue

Hey all,

I'm in for tomorrow. I think Darrell might be busy so I'm bringing this up to the attendees. THere is supposed to be a bad storm tomorrow (60 mph gusts on the coast). This can totally crush our BBQ abilities. Should we think about just picking up some pizza or something? Just a thought... I'm not making any statements on behalf of Darrell or for the group... just "food" for thought. 

Look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.


----------



## weak_link

jjefrey said:


> *SO WHAT'S EVERYONE BRINGING FOR FOOD?*
> 
> *I'M GETTING HUNGRY ALREADY :dr *


I bought two big rib-eyes. One for me and one to cut up for y'all.

My wife mentioned something about whipping up some cornbread muffins as well. I'm thinking I'll pick up some potato salad or something on the way just to have some more stuff to throw on the pile.


----------



## bobarian

We will be in the garage so BBQ should be ok.:tu I am bringing Kal Bi(shortribs)


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> I bought two big rib-eyes. One for me and one to cut up for y'all.
> 
> My wife mentioned something about whipping up some cornbread muffins as well. I'm thinking I'll pick up some potato salad or something on the way just to have some more stuff to throw on the pile.


Did Rollito get a hold of you Eric?


----------



## pinoyman

bobarian said:


> Did Rollito get a hold of you Eric?


Not yet Bob!:r still watching HGTV:r


----------



## gumbydamit

I'm bringing a few steaks and something weird. It's a surprise:chk


----------



## bobarian

pinoyman said:


> Not yet Bob!:r still watching HGTV:r


:r:r:r Sorry I didnt know you were here!


----------



## EvanS

Ratters said:


> Yes, I'm bringing the damned chairs. And Derek pmed and will be cruisin down with me. :tu


good lord, what kinda HERF is this anyway? Something for the self-sufficient crew, no doubt.......bring your own money, bring your own food, bring your own chairs, bring your own cigars, bring your own TV, pitch 25 cents for the electricity required to ring the doorbell, 50 cents per flush no doubt.

What's Darre*LL* providing, that winning smile of his? :r

HAVE A GREAT TIME ALL - wish I could be there :tu


----------



## Ratters

jjefrey said:


> If he's up for it, I could pick it up before heading down.
> 
> However I think he is planning on going to West Coast early since he has to work and won't be able to make the herf.


Since the bastard bombed me back with one I can bring mine down.  :ss


----------



## jjefrey

EvanS said:


> HAVE A GREAT TIME ALL - wish I could be there :tu


It's only about a 6 hour drive. That sounds doable to me :tu


----------



## EvanS

jjefrey said:


> It's only about a 6 hour drive. That sounds doable to me :tu


actually I usually make it in about 4:30 :tu


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Since the bastard bombed me back with one I can bring mine down.  :ss


Tam doesnt know who bombed him with his Stinky!:dr


----------



## dwhitacre

I'm bring a few pounds of Sierra Nevada Hamberger with buns!!! And Doritos!!! Beer and more beer!!!

Maybe a cigar?:r


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> We will be in the garage so BBQ should be ok.:tu I am bringing Kal Bi(shortribs)


LOL, BBQ'ing in a garage is a BAD idea. If we end up not being able to grill, then Danny is right, we will have to consider plan B!


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> LOL, BBQ'ing in a garage is a BAD idea. If we end up not being able to grill, then Danny is right, we will have to consider plan B!


Kind of late to be considering plan B, If were making that call better make it now.


----------



## bobarian

How was the rolling event you mean SOB!:ss


----------



## weak_link

Bad news for me on this end. 

My daughter has had the worst cold she's had to date this week and I had been fighting it off like a trooper. This morning I woke up with a sore throat and nasty slugs running out of my nose. Basically my sinuses are totally jammed up and to boil it all down to two words: I'm pissed. 

Been looking forward to this one for a couple weeks now and I don't see how it makes sense to a) risk getting a lot of people sick in one fell swoop, and b) smoke a lot of great cigars I can't taste. 

I'm going to pump myself up full of meds and see if I dry up but I think I'm going to have to be a no show. 
Did I mention I'm pissed???:BS


----------



## Darrell

Get well soon, Eric. I hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## Darrell

The weather is looking like straight up shit out there. You can either risk it and bring something to grill or everyone can pitch in and we get some pizza or something. Your guys call, let me know. I'm going to work.


----------



## bobarian

Take care of yourself and your daughter Eric. Hope you feel better soon.
You're right D, could be a bit gnarly this afternoon. We will have to play it by ear. Might even be hard to get pizza delivered in gale force winds!:dr I'm off to the folks place then WC between noon and 1.:tu

Its Herfin Time!!!!


----------



## Ratters

Ok, I'm gonna do a plan B then. Maybe pick up something on the way from the shop to Darrell's house.

Hey Darrell, can we bring lunch into the shop?

And Eric, you suck. Feel better man, and your daughter too.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Hey Darrell, can we bring lunch into the shop?


Yep. :tu


----------



## doctorcue

Yeah, I'm going stop by and get some snacks (chips, etc) for later in the evening. I hope to be at the shop around 2ish.


----------



## Ratters

Sweet. :tu See you around 1. :ss


----------



## jjefrey

I think I'm going plan B as well. It's looking pretty nasty out and is only going to get worse. To bad cause I've got some meat thats been marinading since Thursday night :dr

On the flip side, I met up with other brother Darrell for breakfast this morning then my house for a smoke. Great way to start the day.:tu


I'll be heading to West Coast, should be there around 12:30 - 1:00.


----------



## weak_link

With all the dayquil and a nap I thought I was good to go. Tried to smoke an el cheapo just to see if I could taste anything and the experience was full of fail. 

Have fun dudes. On the upside I've got these two big ass rib-eyes sitting all marinated and ready to go in my fridge.


----------



## rack04

Hopefully someone brings a camera. :tu Have fun herfing.


----------



## gumbydamit

Thanks for leaving a brother broken down on the side of the road.


----------



## DBall

gumbydamit said:


> Thanks for leaving a brother broken down on the side of the road.


----------



## gamayrouge

gumbydamit said:


> Thanks for leaving a brother broken down on the side of the road.




sorry i didnt make it out fellas. i drove all the way to the airport, then realized that i didn't have my security badge. so i said screw, just went home. i should have just gone to darrell's but the weather sucked big time and i didn't want to drive for another hour and a half.

hope y'all are having fun!


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> Thanks for leaving a brother broken down on the side of the road.


OK, wait a second here dude. You called and asked if we had any pliers. All the other BOTLs saw me rifle through my tools and only produce some garden sheers. I then while you were on the phone asked everyone if they had any pliers, everyone said no. I asked you if you had AAA, you said no - but don't worry about it, you would fix it. Don't go making accusations on the board, especially when you don't tell the WHOLE story.


----------



## jjefrey

rack04 said:


> Hopefully someone brings a camera. :tu Have fun herfing.


There was a camera, hopefully pics will get posted today.

I had a great time, as did everyone I believe.

Thanks Darrell


----------



## jjefrey

gamayrouge said:


> sorry i didnt make it out fellas. i drove all the way to the airport, then realized that i didn't have my security badge. so i said screw, just went home. i should have just gone to darrell's but the weather sucked big time and i didn't want to drive for another hour and a half.
> 
> hope y'all are having fun!


You should have come down, you missed one hell of a herf.


----------



## Darrell

I am glad you guys had fun, so did I. I think this was the best HERF I've hosted to date. I can't wait for the summer so we can have a BIG outdoor HERF! Thanks to all who attended! :tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

I will post pictures as soon as get home!

Man!!! Darrell, Great Herf meow!!!:tu



jjefrey said:


> There was a camera, hopefully pics will get posted today.
> 
> I had a great time, as did everyone I believe.
> 
> Thanks Darrell


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> I will post pictures as soon as get home!
> 
> Man!!! Darrell, Great Herf meow!!!:tu


I can't wait to see those pictures, meow. :r

Thanks OB. :r


----------



## gamayrouge

jjefrey said:


> You should have come down, you missed one hell of a herf.


I'm certain that I did! I had a miserable time at home.

Tam


----------



## weak_link

Post up the pics for us loooooooooooosers stuck at home. You'll all be glad I didn't go. I'm quite certain I'm contagious right now. :|

This morning after throwing the assortment of vitamins and cold meds down me ol' gullet I insisted on smoking a cigar with coffee. I figured no better day than today to try the Drew Estate CI Legend. I expected it to be a total junker and best saved for the troops of someone who'd appreciate it. Anyway, I know I'm sick because I actually _enjoyed_ the damn thing. Shock, stunned, and amazement. I'm also thinking the only reason I was able to taste anything at all was because it was a D.E. and just overpowered my palate. It's possible I may have found my new sick smoke for when I'm really want to smoke but am not in great shape.

Reminded me of a really high quality Swisher Sweet with the flavors being much more refined.

So now I've admitted to liking one of Drew's cigars let the bashing begin. :r

ps// where are those pics already?


----------



## Ratters

Hey Darrell, thanks for hosting, I had a great time. 

Eric, you missed a great time. Heal up. And Drew Estate does make some pretty good cigars. The La Vieja Habana Early Years is actually a pretty darned good smoke.

It was great meeting everyone, I can't wait for the next one. :tu


----------



## doctorcue

Yes Darrell, another great HERF. Thanks for hosting. To everyone that I attended I had a great time meeting, talking, & smoking with you. Hopefully we can do it again real soon.

Yeah Darrell (nice one :tu) whenever you get the chance to put them pictures up it would be great.


----------



## mikey burr

awesome times! it was good to see familiar faces and fresh blood @ the herf


----------



## Darrell

Where the pictures at OB? :r


----------



## bobarian

Thanks to everyone who came, was great to see old and new friends. :tu
Definitely a great herf. Hope see as many of you as possible up in Chico in few weeks. :chk:chk


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Thanks to everyone who came, was great to see old and new friends. :tu
> Definitely a great herf. Hope see as many of you as possible up in Chico in few weeks. :chk:chk


Those sticks I gave you for Gumby, please pass onto the troops instead. Thanks, bro! :tu


----------



## Kondour

Thanks for everyone for coming out! It was a great herf! Thanks again Darrell for hosting! :tu
Derek


----------



## Ratters

You know I found a triple maduro in my pocket when I got home. 

:fu


----------



## Kondour

Ratters said:


> You know I found a triple maduro in my pocket when I got home.
> 
> :fu


I knew you were holding out on me... Jerk! lol. Thanks again Ratters for driving and the Aeroplane the bad thing for you is that i have your address muahahahahah!


----------



## Ratters

Kondour said:


> I knew you were holding out on me... Jerk! lol. Thanks again Ratters for driving and the Aeroplane the bad thing for you is that i have your address muahahahahah!


At least wait till I have room. :hn


----------



## dwhitacre

Here are the pictures at last...
(captions provided by O.B.)









Kondour and Ratters - "If that guys asks me for another Triple Maduro..."

Bobarian - "Triples are not ISOM!"

Kondour smoking Garcia y Vega tube and all - "McLovin it!!!"









Kondour - One grilled up Gorilla!

Doctorcue and Hoax - Hanging out at West Coast Cigars









The Host With The Most and Mikey Burr









Butterbeezy, Mikey Burr, and Bobarian

Deucer playing it cool!!!

Friendly game of poker!:tu

















Doctorcue - Sporting the grill


----------



## dwhitacre

Ratters and Deucer - Doing what Gorillas do best









Nice grill Bobarian!!!









Stephanie needs a Screen Name

Ratters, Bobarian, Jjefrey, and Deucer

















Sporting Grills!!!









The BABOTL (and one SOTL) in San Jose at Mean Darrell's


----------



## DBall

Looks like a good time... herf pics rock. You guys (/gal) and your grills...


----------



## RolinRandy

Great Pics
I love herfin!!

RR


----------



## Deucer

Great pics!

Thanks to all of you guys. I had a blast. The BABOTL are a great crew.


----------



## Ratters

Deucer said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Thanks to all of you guys. I had a blast. The BABOTL are a great crew.


So, ya ready for another JdN Antano? I'll bring you a churchill next time. :ss


----------



## weak_link

Great pics :tu

phat grillzz yo!:hn:r


----------



## Darrell

What a great time and nice pictures OB, thanks for being the photographer. Great smokes, great friends, and an all around good time. I'm sorry you missed it, Eric.


----------



## Deucer

Ratters said:


> So, ya ready for another JdN Antano? I'll bring you a churchill next time. :ss


I would love one, but not after an Oliva V and three other sticks!!!!!:hn

I have some loading up and training to do before the next get together.:ss


----------



## Darrell

T-shirts anyone?

http://www.printfection.com/babotls

:tu:tu


----------



## Darrell

Gents, PM me your e-mail addresses. I'm going to be sending all invites out via e-mail from now on.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Looks like a job well done, Darrell! With grillz and cigars, how could anything but a great time transpire. :ss

So invites only by e-mail next time? Must be trying to keep any riff-raff from the East Coast from crashing the party...


----------



## Darrell

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks like a job well done, Darrell! With grillz and cigars, how could anything but a great time transpire. :ss
> 
> So invites only by e-mail next time? Must be trying to keep any riff-raff from the East Coast from crashing the party...


:r

No, just the West Coast. You're always welcome. :tu


----------



## pnoon

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> No, just the West Coast. You're always welcome. :tu


Did you ever find your pliers?


----------



## Darrell

pnoon said:


> Did you ever find your pliers?


No, but I found some wire cutters, I doubt that would have helped. :tg


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> No, just the West Coast. You're always welcome. :tu


Well I guess I'm not invited back?

What I'd do? :r


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> Well I guess I'm not invited back?
> 
> What I'd do? :r


:r

We all know who I'm referring to and it's not you Jeff. :bn


----------



## doctorcue

Oh yeah... as a final thanks...

:fu

to Mean Darrell for the surprise stick. I'll get you back if I have to get Rene to re-wrap a Grape Swishers for you. Bastage!!!! :r


----------



## jjefrey

doctorcue said:


> Oh yeah... as a final thanks...
> 
> :fu
> 
> to Mean Darrell for the surprise stick. I'll get you back if I have to get Rene to re-wrap a Grape Swishers for you. Bastage!!!! :r


Now you know why he's called *MEAN* Darrell :r

.


----------



## Darrell

:r

What stick? :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## jjefrey

For anyone wondering Darrell's surprise stick was un unbanded Creamosa that he passed out to everyone. That Bastage :tg


.


----------



## pnoon

jjefrey said:


> For anyone wondering Darrell's surprise stick was un unbanded Creamosa that he passed out to everyone. That Bastage :tg
> 
> .


Not funny. :hn


----------



## Darrell

pnoon said:


> Not funny. :hn


You weren't there. Some people actually enjoyed them until I told them what they were. :tg :r


----------



## pnoon

Darrell said:


> You weren't there. Some people actually enjoyed them until I told them what they were. :tg :r


For that part, I'm glad I wasn't. 
If you ever make it to one of the larger herfs, like SoCal or Land of Lincoln, I would leave that trick at home. :2


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> You weren't there. Some people actually enjoyed them until I told them what they were. :tg :r


Don't forget Hoax actually smoked about 3/4 of it.u

.


----------



## Darrell

pnoon said:


> For that part, I'm glad I wasn't.
> If you ever make it to one of the larger herfs, like SoCal or Land of Lincoln, I would leave that trick at home. :2


Ah, whatever. You're making a way bigger deal out of it than anyone else.


----------



## pnoon

Darrell said:


> Ah, whatever. You're making a way bigger deal out of it than anyone else.


It's no big deal. Really.
Just trying to help a brother out.


----------



## Darrell

pnoon said:


> It's no big deal. Really.
> Just trying to help a brother out.


 I would never do that with people I did not know, if I thought I was going to piss even one brother off, I'd have never done it. I have way better judgement than that. I knew the group would laugh about it, and likely flip me off or something. It was fun for all. and yeah, Hoax really smoked 3/4 of it and said it was not bad. The smell was bad enough for me.


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> Ah, whatever. You're making a way bigger deal out of it than anyone else.


Don't worry about it Darrell. It was a joke among friends and no one was offended or upset. It was funny as hell though. The only problem was the stench that those things give off.u


----------



## Deucer

I thought the unbanded Cremosas were pretty amusing. So did everyone else who was there. I"m glad I have smoked one (I almost made it an inch in before I tossed it). 

Havn'g now experienced the dreaded cremosa, I don't know what all the fuss is about. It was bad but not so bad it was going to make someone puke. Mostlly tasted like a lot of nothing, and filled the room with bad smelling smoke for a whole 2 minutes before most of us tossed them.


----------



## doctorcue

Yeah... I don't know if it was the Vodka + Rockstar or what... but the first puff or two weren't bad (not great either). Then i pitched it. Like Deucer said... not the dread like everyone says. I have had WAY worse Victor Sinclairs & such.

Peter, it was a joke in good fun and I knew it as much. Darrell IS a good guy. Of the times we have hung out we are cool enough to rib each other. All good and no worries. Let's put that to rest now.


----------



## pnoon

doctorcue said:


> Yeah... I don't know if it was the Vodka + Rockstar or what... but the first puff or two weren't bad (not great either). Then it set it.
> 
> Peter, it was a joke in good fun and I knew it as much. Darrell IS a good guy. Of the times we have hung out we are cool enough to rib each other. All good and no worries. Let's put that to rest now.


I get it fellas.
As I posted earlier, "It's no big deal. Really."

Besides, with the grilles you guys got goin' on, I ain't messin' with any of you.


----------



## bobarian

Great [iics MOBD! Dont forget Kondour found a good Triple Maduro Alt as he he enjoyed is Garcia Vega! Thanks again Darrell for everything!:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

Hahahaha... lovin' the grills yo!


----------



## newcigarz

Great pics. Glad you all had a good time. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Glad everyone likes the picts!!!

Tam - the grills were for you Buddy! Your pictures inspired my wife to get grills for all our BABOTL and BASOTL.

I am now laying in a hospital bed with an I.V. in my arm due to Darrell's reckless and juvenile behavior of passing me an unbanded (yet highly lethal) Cremosa.:r

I hope Darrell enjoys the Swishers I gift him, as much as Kondour enjoyed the GyV Plastic Tubo I gave him.:tu

All in all a great time!!!:chk


----------



## weak_link

doctorcue said:


> I have had WAY worse Victor Sinclairs & such.


I resemble that remark. :r The VC Connecticut Yankee is actually a good smoke for the price. Can't say much about the rest of 'em though but mostly because I haven't tried them.

Here at sick central I'm still stick and annoyed you guys got to have all the fun.


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> I resemble that remark. :r The VC Connecticut Yankee is actually a good smoke for the price. Can't say much about the rest of 'em though but mostly because I haven't tried them.
> 
> Here at sick central I'm still stick and annoyed you guys got to have all the fun.


I saved a grill for you!!!


----------



## Darrell

Hey, before anyone buys one of the shirts I made, do you guys think I should change the font on "Brothers of the leaf" and maybe make it bigger?

I was also thinking of replacing that star with an outline of the state of CA. Thoughts?

Here is the current logo.


----------



## butterbeezy

Great HERF indeed... I had a good time folks!


----------



## dwhitacre

butterbeezy said:


> Great HERF indeed... I had a good time folks!


Thanks again for the CDs!!!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Is the CS Logo copyrighted?

That would be cool in the center.

The star reminds me of Texas! Maybe a Grizzly for us!!!



Darrell said:


> Hey, before anyone buys one of the shirts I made, do you guys think I should change the font on "Brothers of the leaf" and maybe make it bigger?
> 
> I was also thinking of replacing that star with an outline of the state of CA. Thoughts?
> 
> Here is the current logo.


----------



## doctorcue

Well... the outline of the state is good, but it could complicate the logo. Maybe too busy. I like the NorCal star though.

Remind me again... are there Polos?


----------



## dwhitacre

doctorcue said:


> Well... the outline of the state is good, but it could complicate the logo. Maybe too busy. I like the NorCal star though.
> 
> Remind me again... are there Polos?


Oh??? NorCal Star? That changes everything! Yes! Keep the star!:tu


----------



## Darrell

OK, so the star stays. Now how about the BOTL? Should I change the font and make it bigger?


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> OK, so the star stays. Now how about the BOTL? Should I change the font and make it bigger?


I like it!!! Keep it the same!!!

It is small enough for people to ask what it means! Too big and I might have people thinking I'm a pot head!


----------



## doctorcue

dwhitacre said:


> Too big and I might have people thinking I'm a pot head!


:tpd: I don't want to be hit up for papers when sporting this logo.


----------



## Darrell

OK, so does everyone agree on this and I will put them back up for sale?


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> OK, so does everyone agree on this and I will put them back up for sale?


No, I don't like your ideas, you're stinky and mean!:bl


----------



## Darrell

gamayrouge said:


> No, I don't like your ideas, you're stinky and mean!:bl


:bn

Thanks for the love, Tam. BTW, is that short for Tamara? That's pretty fitting if it is. :fu


----------



## doctorcue

:r

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjefrey

I like the shirt but is is possible to change brother of the leaf to BOTL. I wouldn't want people think the other leaf, and if they are curious they could ask what it stands for. Just a thought, but whatever everyone likes is OK by me.


.


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> I like the shirt but is is possible to change brother of the leaf to BOTL. I wouldn't want people think the other leaf, and if they are curious they could ask what it stands for. Just a thought, but whatever everyone likes is OK by me.
> 
> .


Yeah, that's possible. I will mess with some stuff tonight and you can tell me what you guys think.


----------



## Darrell

What do you think, fellas?

or










or










or


----------



## bobarian

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## jjefrey

Out of those two I like the second one.

How does it look without the Northern California or maybe just NorCal?


.


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> :tu:tu:tu


Which one? :tg :r


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Which one? :tg :r


There was only one when I posted! I like number 1, maybe with NorCal?


----------



## Darrell

I updated the choices, have a look! :tu


----------



## jjefrey

I like the last one :tu


----------



## bobarian

#4 is nice and clean.:tu


----------



## Darrell

:r

I'm not making another unless the majority wants to see something like the aforementioned. :tu


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> #4 is nice and clean.:tu


Big star or small star? I can take the Northern California out of the 1st one if everyone prefers the bigger star.


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> Big star or small star? I can take the Northern California out of the 1st one if everyone prefers the bigger star.


big star :tu


----------



## bobarian

jjefrey said:


> big star :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Darrell

How about the rest of the BABOTLs?


----------



## Darrell

Here we go! :tu


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Here we go! :tu


That looks awesome! Lets see what everyone thinks!:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> That looks awesome! Lets see what everyone thinks!:tu


Great!!!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

Looks sweet. :ss


----------



## Darrell

I haven't decided which route to go as far as printing goes, I might take orders and money and then get the t-shirts from Wal-Mart and then take them to a local printer. That's often cheaper, plus sometimes those online printing joints do some shitty ass iron on print that looks like crap and once we got it, we are SOL no returns.


----------



## Kondour

I hate them all hahah!

I don't care any design is fine... they all look great. Just keep me posted on whether you are going to have them printed and send you the money, or purchase online.


----------



## Darrell

Kondour said:


> I hate them all hahah!
> 
> I don't care any design is fine... they all look great. Just keep me posted on whether you are going to have them printed and send you the money, or purchase online.


I will do some research this weekend. :tu


----------



## Kondour

Awesome Thanks Mean Darrell. Glad you put this together!


----------



## Darrell

No problem. I'm hoping to keep the cost under $20.


----------



## mikey burr

i got the hook up holla if ya hear me!!!UGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Ratters

Looks great Darrell. :tu

I've gotten some cafe press stuff and it came out pretty decent.


----------



## doctorcue

Looks good Darrell. Thanks for you work on this. Let me know when you get pricing; I'm definately in.

Question is... Who is going to be sporting that logo on the pink apron????


----------



## pinoyman

Darrell said:


> Here we go! :tu


Very nice Darell!:tu
A white shirt will be nice too or a grey. imho


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> Which one? :tg :r


your sister... :dr

i like......

...you.:tu

....or #4.:bl


----------



## butterbeezy

i likes... i'll definitely rock it!


----------



## Darrell

So are we agreed on the logo?


----------



## dwhitacre

I agree!:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

Agreed Sir, we can always come up with a second edition or something if we want to change the logo later on. w00t!


----------



## bobarian

Looks good to me!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

Agreed :tu

Thanks for putting this together


----------



## Darrell

Alright, so it is done. Is everyone cool with black? I don't wear white shirts personally, so I won't be ordering one for myself. If someone HAS to have a white shirt, I can make a logo for printfection.com and get the black ones printed locally.


----------



## Kondour

Looks great! Can't wait to get mine and sport it around town Woot!


----------



## gamayrouge

Black shirts sound good! :tu 

OT: You guys every google "BABOTL"? lol..


----------



## Darrell

gamayrouge said:


> your sister... :dr


I'd hook you up with my sister, but she likes men - not boys. :r


----------



## Ratters

Hey guys, thinking about doing an impromptu herf Saturday, say 1 or 2 or so. Let me know if any of you are up for it.


----------



## jjefrey

Ratters said:


> Hey guys, thinking about doing an impromptu herf Saturday, say 1 or 2 or so. Let me know if any of you are up for it.


I'm up for it, would need to cut out early as usual though.

.


----------



## Kondour

Ill be at the herf. If the weather holds up, I'll bring the bike down and MY!!!!!!!!!! Camacho Triple maduros....


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> Ill be at the herf. If the weather holds up, I'll bring the bike down and MY!!!!!!!!!! Camacho Triple maduros....


No Triple Maduros For You!!!


----------



## Kondour

No Triples!!! haha good joke there Darrell... got me good.


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Hey guys, thinking about doing an impromptu herf Saturday, say 1 or 2 or so. Let me know if any of you are up for it.


We're herfing!:bl:ss:chk


----------



## Darrell

Final design, gents. :tu



Thoughts on this one? I like it personally, but we don't have to use it.


----------



## Ratters

:tu


----------



## bobarian

:tu:tu


----------



## Kondour

Lookin' Schweeeet :ss


----------



## gamayrouge

sign me up yo!


----------



## pinoyman

Darrell said:


> Final design, gents. :tu
> 
> Thoughts on this one? I like it personally, but we don't have to use it.


Now that's a beauty Darell!:tu


----------



## Darrell

Alright, no more designs. That's the final product.

What is everyone willing to pay for their shirt? I'm thinking $20 TOPS. If it's over $20, they can kiss it.


----------



## DBall

hahaha.. I'm not even a part of the BABOTLs, but I like it better without the state outline. :tu


----------



## Deucer

Darrell said:


> Final design, gents. :tu
> 
> Thoughts on this one? I like it personally, but we don't have to use it.


She's a beut Clark.


----------



## Darrell

Deucer said:


> She's a beut Clark.


National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, right? :r


----------



## Deucer

Darrell said:


> National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, right? :r


Hell yes!


----------



## dwhitacre

I think the Star should be directly over the Bay Area!!! Only if the state outline is used, of course!


----------



## gamayrouge

dwhitacre said:


> I think the Star should be directly over the Bay Area!!! Only if the state outline is used, of course!


This is true!


----------



## doctorcue

Yeah, I hear that. Move the state around and let's put that star on the Bay.


----------



## cigarwife

DBall said:


> hahaha.. I'm not even a part of the BABOTLs, but I like it better without the state outline. :tu


I agree with Dball...not that it matters since I am not a BABOTL...I still want a shirt though!


----------



## butterbeezy

make it happen captain :tu $20 is all good with me


----------



## gamayrouge

cigarwife said:


> I agree with Dball...not that it matters since I am not a BABOTL...I still want a shirt though!


You are a BASOTL!! Still one of us! :ss:bl


----------



## Darrell

I can try that, should work fine.


----------



## gumbydamit

Odd all this time I thought BABOTL stood for Bad A$$ Bother of the Leaf.:hn


----------



## cigarwife

gumbydamit said:


> Odd all this time I thought BABOTL stood for Bad A$$ Bother of the Leaf.:hn


That's funny! You can make it what you want...
Bad A$$
Broke A$$
Bald A$$ (no offense mean Darrell - Ps. I'm really glad you and Danielle can make it on the 15th!)


----------



## gumbydamit

cigarwife said:


> That's funny! You can make it what you want...
> Bad A$$
> Broke A$$
> Bald A$$ (no offense mean Darrell)


Broke A$$ works best for me.


----------



## Darrell

gumbydamit said:


> Odd all this time I thought BABOTL stood for Bad A$$ Bother of the Leaf.:hn


I hope you're joking. :bn


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> Alright, so it is done. Is everyone cool with black?


I'm only wearing black until they make something darker.

I'm in for the shirt, I'm in for Ratters provided I can breathe by then.

Worst cold I've had in a long, long time.


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> I think the Star should be directly over the Bay Area!!! Only if the state outline is used, of course!


I didn't want to bust D's balls but I think you have a point.


----------



## bobarian

:tu


----------



## Darrell

Alright, so the star did not look good on the bay area. Here is the final design. It's between this one and the previous, no more editing. :r

Once I get the majority vote, I am talking to the printer tomorrow.


----------



## bobarian

With star.:tu


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> With star.:tu


:tpd: looked better with the star.


----------



## Deucer

jjefrey said:


> :tpd: looked better with the star.


+1 with star


----------



## DBall

with star (without state outline) :tu


----------



## jjefrey

DBall said:


> with star (without state outline) :tu


Thats what I ment. with star no state out line.


----------



## dwhitacre

With star no state outline!!!:tu


----------



## Darrell

So star and no state outline right?


----------



## cigarwife

Darrell said:


> So star and no state outline right?


Ummm...yah, I think so. :tu


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> So star and no state outline right?


That'd be my vote.


----------



## Kondour

Whateva! Any of the designs are great. Lets git er done!


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> Whateva! Any of the designs are great. Lets git er done!


No Triple Maduros for You!!!


----------



## Deucer

dwhitacre said:


> No Triple Maduros for You!!!


:r


----------



## Kondour

Are we still herfing over at Ratters tomorrow? at 1 or 2. I hear he has quite a collection of Camacho Triple Maduros for us to try out. (IF you never had one before)


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> Are we still herfing over at Ratters tomorrow? at 1 or 2. I hear he has quite a collection of Camacho Triple Maduros for us to try out. (IF you never had one before)


No Camacho Triple Maduros for Kondour!!!


----------



## Ratters

Kondour said:


> Are we still herfing over at Ratters tomorrow? at 1 or 2. I hear he has quite a collection of Camacho Triple Maduros for us to try out. (IF you never had one before)


Damn straight we are. And the bbq WILL be going. Picked up some NY steaks today. $4.88 a pound at Safeway. :tu

Oh, and Tam is coming over at noon cause he has to leave early so just come over whenever after noon. I'll be picking up the doggies at 11:30.


----------



## gamayrouge

Ratters said:


> Damn straight we are. And the bbq WILL be going. Picked up some NY steaks today. $4.88 a pound at Safeway. :tu
> 
> Oh, and Tam is coming over at noon cause he has to leave early so just come over whenever after noon. I'll be picking up the doggies at 11:30.


Steve didn't want me to spill the beans, but we're having a slumber party tonight.:bl Come one, come all!


----------



## Ratters

You mean I'm going to have to share you?


----------



## gamayrouge

Ratters said:


> You mean I'm going to have to share you?


:r That made me choke on my spit laughing. :bn


----------



## jjefrey

Hey guys,

I might have to pass on tomorrow. I need to work in the morning, If it goes well I can get out early and head up but its not looking good.


----------



## Ratters

Bullocks. Just get your shit done early and head over. We'll be going past dinner time.


----------



## pinoyman

Ratters said:


> Damn straight we are. And the bbq WILL be going. Picked up some NY steaks today. $4.88 a pound at Safeway. :tu
> 
> Oh, and Tam is coming over at noon cause he has to leave early so just come over whenever after noon. I'll be picking up the doggies at 11:30.


*Have a nice herf Guys*!:ss


----------



## weak_link

pinoyman said:


> *Have a nice herf Guys*!:ss


I still think you should blow off all your responsibilities and come herf it up with the boys!! :r


----------



## dwhitacre

Smoke one for me boys!!!

And someone cuddle that big lovable Tam for me!!!:r


----------



## pinoyman

weak_link said:


> I still think you should blow off all your responsibilities and come herf it up with the boys!! :r


You're up early Eric!:r

I'll see you in a while.


----------



## gamayrouge

pinoyman said:


> You're up early Eric!:r
> 
> I'll see you in a while.


Having your own mini-herf?


----------



## weak_link

gamayrouge said:


> Having your own mini-herf?


Nah, I'm playing pack mule today. Mr. Pinoyman just dropped off some very special smokes in our new BABOTL Herf box. It's going to be a fine day. :tu

Rumor has it the elusive Pinoyman may make it to Ratters this afternoon, even it it's only for a short window.

I should have warned him I was just a young pup. Poor guy looked shocked when I answered the door and was trying to decide if he should ask for my dad or not. :r


Is it Herfin' time yet?


----------



## pinoyman

weak_link said:


> Nah, I'm playing pack mule today. Mr. Pinoyman just dropped off some very special smokes in our new BABOTL Herf box. It's going to be a fine day. :tu
> 
> *Rumor has it the elusive Pinoyman may make it to Ratters this afternoon, even it it's only for a short window.
> 
> I should have warned him I was just a young pup. Poor guy looked shocked when I answered the door and was trying to decide if he should ask for my dad or not. :r
> *
> 
> Is it Herfin' time yet?


:r:r:r I was like, "is your dad home?" 
About going to Ratters, let me see how it goes at concord.


----------



## bobarian

pinoyman said:


> :r:r:r I was like, "is your dad home?"
> About going to Ratters, let me see how it goes at concord.


OMG:r:r Hopefully you will be able to stop in Rollito! 
Do we need anything? LMK, I will stop on the way.:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

pinoyman said:


> :r:r:r I was like, "is your dad home?"


:r:r:r. Did you make sure to check his I.D.?


----------



## gamayrouge

Sorry guys, been feeling pretty ill. Didn't want to come over in case I'm contagious or something.


----------



## Ratters

Great time today guys. :tu

I'll post up the pics tomorrow when I've recovered. :hn


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Great time today guys. :tu
> 
> I'll post up the pics tomorrow when I've recovered. :hn


Thanks for having us Steve! Steaks were awesome! Thanks for the amazing Herf Box Rollito! I had the HdM EL! What an amazing smoke, so smooth! I told Kondour I would have to kill him if he touched that Cohiba EL!:tu


----------



## pinoyman

bobarian said:


> Thanks for having us Steve! Steaks were awesome! Thanks for the amazing Herf Box Rollito! I had the HdM EL! What an amazing smoke, so smooth! I told Kondour I would have to kill him if he touched that Cohiba EL!:tu


:r:r:r I'm glad you guys had a great time.
I'll catch you guys next herf.


----------



## Kondour

pinoyman said:


> :r:r:r I'm glad you guys had a great time.
> I'll catch you guys next herf.


Thanks Steve for hosting and putting up with bob. Thank you to Rollito for gifting us some amazing smokes. I must say, the Bolivar i had was amazing. Easily the best smoke I've ever had. Eric, Tam, and Bob, Thanks guys for all the gars you gifted me, they'll go to good use.
Had a great time and look forward to future herfs,
Derek


----------



## Ratters

Pics:

Nice ash on the TM.









Yuck.









Herfin it up:









Bob contemplating his smoke:









Still herfin:









Is he smoking a NUB?:









Bob and Schatzi:









Can't believe I didn't get pics of the steaks. Those were awesome. Gonna throw one on for myself as soon as I'm done with this absolutely awesome 11/18 I got from Darrell's shop last week. :ss

Hopefull we'll be able to do this again soon. :tu


----------



## Kondour

It was so much fun. Steaks were amazing! Great pictures Steve, Thanks for putting them up!
Thanks,
Derek AKA TM


----------



## dwhitacre

Man! I missed another good one!!!


I ended up in Roseville today for a quick visit to Babies R Us. I found a Cigar Shop and Lounge call Old Havana. I ended up picking up some tats and smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 whilst talking with the owner.:tu


----------



## Kondour

dwhitacre said:


> Man! I missed another good one!!!
> 
> I ended up in Roseville today for a quick visit to Babies R Us. I found a Cigar Shop and Lounge call Old Havana. I ended up picking up some tats and smoked a Perdomo Lot 23 whilst talking with the owner.:tu


Thanks for the invite. Jerk.:r


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> Thanks for the invite. Jerk.:r


Sorry Dude!!! It was a quicky! The first thing I asked the owner was do you have Camacho? Do you have Triple Maduros?

He didn't have Triples so I figured I would just be wasting your time!

Seriously, if you haven't, check this place out!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

Sorry I missed this one, looks like you guys had a great time as usual.


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell,

Whats the word on the shirts?


----------

